# Plastic water bottles ?



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

We hate throwing plastic water bottles away . In Ukraine we can go and pay to have them refilled with fresh water. Is this available in Cyprus ?
There are some recycling bottle banks , but I'm not sure if all that stuff ends up any where else than the normal rubbish . Does anyone know about this ?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If you drive up the mountains there are natural springs you can fill them up with yourself.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Last time I did that , I was as sick as a parrot ! You never know who , or what has pee'd into it up stream. 
I would rather pay somewhere to a company who checks the "spring water " first !


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

There are water dispensing machines all over Cyprus. For 1 Euro you can get around 40 liters of water. I have two 20 liter plastic jugs that I fill as needed (I can't really lift them to pour out of anything bigger than a 20 liter bottle) and use them to fill smaller bottles at home.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

This is what I mean , but not seen this in Pafos ?


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, I forgot. My neighbor has his large (30 or 40 Liter) bottles refilled right at his house. A water tanker truck comes up to the house and fills the empty bottles my neighbor has left on the porch. Not sure if he pays a montly fee or by the bottle.

But within 1 km of my house, there are at least 4 water dispensing machines.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

I would be quite surprised that they are not in Pafos. theya re everywhere in Eastern Cyprus.


----------



## hobistas (May 8, 2012)

They usually located in gas stations so better check there 
iam new here and its the first thing i was told to do


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

When I lived in Portugal the water at home was a bit 'iffy' so I got
British Berkefeld ATC SS2 Water Filter with Lead Removal - SafariQuip

fill with tap water, and the water is safe to drink, works like a charm.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

bob_bob said:


> When I lived in Portugal the water at home was a bit 'iffy' so I got
> British Berkefeld ATC SS2 Water Filter with Lead Removal - SafariQuip
> 
> fill with tap water, and the water is safe to drink, works like a charm.


Note sure if this would solve the problem, but it is worth a try.

In Cyprus, if you have water directly from the main water supply, it is safe to drink. Many houses do not have that though (including mine). The system is such that water comes from the main supply into a really big tank and sits in the tank a long time being replenished as the level is drawn down by use. The concern is that the water sits in the plastic tank and the organics from the plastic leach into the water, giving it a bad taste. Not to mention that there would be sediment in the tank too. Ideally, I would do some water quality testing, but I haven't the time to find where I can get it done and it is just easier to spend the money on the frsh drining water from the machine.


----------

